# Suggestion for Rough Tuff intermediate crate mat



## treetopflying (Jan 8, 2012)

Any suggestions of the best fit and most durable crate mat/pad for an intermediate size Rough Tuff crate.


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

I thought about using a Thick Rubber Floor mat but cutting it to fit.

Similar to this maybe?


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

www.primopads.com very durable. I have had a couple for over a year and no wear yet. One of my dogs starts digging as soon as I put her in and it still holds up. Got a couple and was soo impressed I bought 2 more a year later. Only problem is you need to buy more than one or they kill you with shipping charges.


----------



## Pam Spears (Feb 25, 2010)

I use the foam pads they make for in front of the kitchen sink, lol. When the artwork wears off in the kitchen I cut it to fit the crate. None of our dogs seem interested in tearing them up, but they aren't going to stand up to a digger or a chewer. Basically free, though.


----------



## Matt Steffes (Jan 23, 2014)

We have used a memory-foam bath mat in the past. My wife also found a Realtree camo mat/bed/pad that fit just perfect. IIRC she found it at some clothing/department store?


----------



## David McCracken (May 24, 2009)

X 2 on the Primo Pads.


----------



## T.Bond (Jul 7, 2014)

my sister husband uses conveyor belting from the pit

http://seattle.craigslist.org/oly/hvo/4739131258.html


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

I want to the local Farm Home store and they sell a HEAVY rubber mat made for horse trailers. They are about 4' X 8', as I recall. A bit of a challenge to cut to size, but a good sharp cutter will do the job. I let them 'air' out to get the rubber smell out of them and then put them in my dog trailer. They are clean, soft, durable, dog proof (to heavy to chew up) and easy to clean up. Only paid around $30 for one and was able to make 3 kennel mats out of 1 mat.


----------



## Furball (Feb 23, 2006)

x3 for the Primo Pads. They will make a custom size to fit in the Ruff Tuff just perfect. They're the best.


----------



## Centerfield Retrievers (Jan 28, 2007)

Wettmut Mats http://www.wetmuttbeds.com/wettmut_mats.html
Great product and people. New sponsors of this year's Master National and a huge supporter of our sport!


----------



## KEB (Jul 23, 2012)

x2 for wetmutt


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Steve Shaver said:


> www.primopads.com very durable. I have had a couple for over a year and no wear yet. One of my dogs starts digging as soon as I put her in and it still holds up. Got a couple and was soo impressed I bought 2 more a year later. Only problem is you need to buy more than one or they kill you with shipping charges.


Steve, do you put these in your K-9 condos or in in your dog boxes (or both)?


----------



## treetopflying (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions. Looks like I will probably get a primo pad. Wet Mutts look good as well but they are out for stock.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

mitty said:


> Steve, do you put these in your K-9 condos or in in your dog boxes (or both)?




I just have them in my crates in the truck but they would be good in the dog den also. I use shaving bought at Cal Ranch for the dog houses


----------

